# Helmet choices. Which would you choose out of these 4?



## STREETFIGHTER50 (Mar 20, 2004)

Which would you say has the most protection/coverage?

SixSixOne 2012 Recon
:: SixSixOne Protection ::

Specialized Vise
Specialized Bicycle Components : Vice

Fox Striker
Striker Helmet

or

Fox Flux
Flux Helmet


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

I would try them on. I went to a LBS with all intentions of buying the 661 but after trying it on and the Fox Flux the Flux fit my head better and was more comfortable. You might not even like any of them and go for something different.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I looked at all four and ended up with the Uvex XP100. It fit my head the best and I love how light it is!


----------



## HarisBill0 (Jan 6, 2012)

You might not even like any of them and go for something different. I looked at all four and ended up with the Uvex XP100.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the flux it fits good but the pro tec cyphon fit better it'll probably be my next helmet its pretty nice too.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

if you want some super protection, go with a MX helmet.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

The Spec. helmets fit me better than others - I'd try on a bunch & see what suits you best. Friend just bought very upgraded helmet online & it doesn't fit him well - what a waste.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Six Six One Recon +1

I love riding with that helmet!


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

desertred said:


> I looked at all four and ended up with the Uvex XP100. It fit my head the best and I love how light it is!


Same here. I've got a UVEX Supersonic RS that weighs in at 275g with plenty of coverage and huge vent holes. I am sensitive to weight when it's on my head. I can't wear a helmet that isn't sub-300g without neck issues.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

STREETFIGHTER50 said:


> Which would you say has the most protection/coverage?
> 
> SixSixOne 2012 Recon
> :: SixSixOne Protection ::
> ...


The one that fits, and not just the one that fits best. It is possible none of the four fits you.

If a helmet does not fit your head, it does not protect well.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the fox 
It was the only one that fit my huge head but it was also the most expensive


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Fox doesn't fit my head well. So far, I've had luck with Giro and Specialized helmet on fit.


----------

